

You can now host HipChat internally - exogan
https://www.hipchat.com/server

======
breakingcups
$1800 for 12 months with a max of 25 users is a bit steep. Also, this was
launched in January already:
[http://blogs.atlassian.com/2015/01/hipchat_server/](http://blogs.atlassian.com/2015/01/hipchat_server/)

------
AppGirl2012
cool :)

